# New puppy - Willow is home!



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

We brought our little Willow home this afternoon! She is 2.11 lbs, quiet, snuggly, and so sleepy from the car ride. She is happily sleeping in her crate right now. I'm so nervous about tonight!! I have a crate for her in my bedroom as well sitting on my night table. I have her little bed in it that she slept in on the way home from the breeders as well as a blanket with her siblings and mama's smell on it. Any thing else I can do?

She just woke up and is growling quietly at our three year old hav outside her crate.  She has been tolerating Snowy (our other Hav) only when we are near by. Is it normal for an 8.5 wk old to be nervous around another dog?

Thank you!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations on bringing your new puppy home! I would suggest covering the crate on three sides with a blanket to make it more den-like. You can also put a stuffed animal in there to give her something to cuddle up with. 8 1/2 weeks is very young and she may be timid in nature by the way she is reacting to the other dogs. Give them all their space and I am sure they will be great friends in time. I hope your first night goes well.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am sure you know this but you should watch them together for quite a while. No unsupervised play with an adult dog while she is so small.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats, I had the opposite problem, puppy was jumping all over my older one and the older one was perching on the back of the couch to get away from those little puppy teeth, haha.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm so tempted to get another dog!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing photos of your precious little Willow. Shama was just a bit tinier than that (1.9 pounds) when we brought her home at nine and a half weeks. Not sure what to say about new dog siblings as Shama is an only. Good luck!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on Willows arrival! We need more pictures of your two. Scout was 1.5 years old when we brought Truffles home. Scout just stood back at first and watched Truffles. They got along well from day one. Truffles would sleep on top of Scout. I tried to post the video of them, but can't figure it out. Truffles is like Willow...she growls wherever she doesn't want to be bothered. 😊


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Things are going great! She has slept great with one pee break in the middle of the night. She loves her crate and my two kiddos. I'll try to post photos. I'm not really sure how!


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Couldn't see your photo.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/120353-help-posting-pictures.html


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Heather for teaching me how to post photos! 
I'm not sure why they are sideways and upside down though! 

Update: Willow is doing great. She is sleeping well and I've been bringing her everywhere with me to get her socialized. She always goes to her pee pads which is wonderful! I haven't done any outside potty training yet. Do you think this is okay? It's still so chilly here and she's so tiny. She's learning to settle down on her own and she enjoys her toys and loves balls. Snowflake is jealous of course. We've been giving her more attention and more treats but she has her nose out of joint for sure! Any one else with two dogs who went through this jealousy stage??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Snowflake14 said:


> Thanks Heather for teaching me how to post photos!
> I'm not sure why they are sideways and upside down though!
> 
> Update: Willow is doing great. She is sleeping well and I've been bringing her everywhere with me to get her socialized. She always goes to her pee pads which is wonderful! I haven't done any outside potty training yet. Do you think this is okay? It's still so chilly here and she's so tiny. She's learning to settle down on her own and she enjoys her toys and loves balls. Snowflake is jealous of course. We've been giving her more attention and more treats but she has her nose out of joint for sure! Anyone else with two dogs who went through this jealousy stage??


It's absolutely fine for her just to use her indoor potty for now. What you are doing right now, more than anything else is teaching her the habit of where NOT to go. (anywhere inside the house other than her potty) As the weather gets warmer, and she spends more time outdoors with you, she will naturally potty out there. You should be watching her, and when you see her do that, tell her what an AWESOME good girl she is and have a party. Before you know it, she will prefer to go outdoors.

As far as getting along with an older "sibling"... Kodi was a perfect gentleman and looked like he enjoyed Pixel on her first afternoon/evening. The next day he was like, "I didn't think she was STAYING!!! When are you taking her BACK?!?!" From that point on, he was the "curmudgeonly uncle". He tolerated her... to a fault. He let her hang from his ears and even his lip. She used him as her personal punching bag. LOL! I had to make sure he got regular breaks from her. When she was about 6 months old, she lost her "puppy license". She tried to torment her once too often and he turned around and ROARED at her. He didn't touch her, but definitely said, *"BACK OFF!!!"* She got the message. From that point on, if she got too rough, he just gave a little growl and walked away, and she respected that.

Panda was a lot easier. She and Pixel are only 8 months apart, so Pix was still very puppyish when Panda arrived. If Panda started to give Kodi too hard a time, he'd give his little growl, and she'd gleefully run off to play with Pixel, who was happy to engage in her roughhousing. Make sure you supervise carefully and respect your older dog's wishes. Eventually, they will work out their own relationship. They may or may not "play" together, and they may or may not ever become "cuddle buddies". But just as with human siblings, as long as you enforce that everyone needs to be respectful of everyone else, they will eventually work it out.

Just make SURE that for as long as it takes, you CONTINUE to give the older one tons of "alone time" with you and affection. In fact, even though ours all get along, we STILL make a point of taking each one out with us separately, and leave each one home alone (or with a different "other"). We want them o be comfortable home alone or in any combination, or out with us alone or in any combination.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

LOL Your pup is adorable from all angles!


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Krandall! That was very helpful and makes me feel relieved about the pottying and the jealousy.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

:laugh2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Willows very cute! Not sure how to rotate pictures. Shama's mama can help with that. 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't know how to tell you how to rotate your photos, but I rotated this one. What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

Snowflake14 said:


> View attachment 155954
> 
> 
> View attachment 155962
> ...


She is too adorable! My heart just melted. And your set up looks great! Welcome, Willow!


----------

